# Which brush to clean wheel arches?



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Can I ask what brush people are cleaning their inner arches with? I used a wheel woolie and nearly wrecked it. It was getting caught and snagged all the time.

I now know it was not the right thing to use and fortunately stopped before proceeding any further and totally killing it.

The car is an impreza blobeye wagon.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

This is a difficult one, be sure nothing I've tried has been all that great for this.

Best I found is an EZ Detailing brush.

It's a bit like a big bog brush, 360 degree bristles so you can push the handle in there and give it a good scrub. The handle is solid plastic too, so less likely to damage anything, but still sturdy.

I tried various Vikan long handle brushes, but the heads were ultimately too tall to easily get in the wheel arch for cars with tighter arch gaps. As the EZ brush has 360 bristles they just squish down, so it's easier to get it in a tight arch to begin with, then fans back out inside to scrub with.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

I think it all depends on your car and space between wheel arch and tyres. Personally I have a long handle Mother's brush 









But a few people also rate the Amazon basics one (2pack)










If you don't have too much space between wheel arch and tyres you'll need another option as wheel Woolies or ez detail brush etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

EZ detail for me.:thumb:


----------



## Gadgeteer (Feb 15, 2014)

Vikan long handle brush ( stiff).
Great brush and quite cheap.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm currently jamming the Vikan wheel face brush up there, but the handle is deffo too short, so I'm considering the long handle one.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Vikan long handle brush


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

RS3 said:


> EZ detail for me.:thumb:


This, but the GO brush, rather than the cone shaped ones.

Edit: MBRuss already said it. I should scroll up more...


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I have gone for the EZ GO bog brush. Thanks everyone


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

another +1 for the EZ detailing brush was given it by a friend and love it


----------



## makelja (May 9, 2011)

Ikea one euro toilet brush.


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

I use this one

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/go-ez-brush-by-ez-detail


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Mitch8 said:


> I use this one
> 
> https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/go-ez-brush-by-ez-detail


That's what I have gone for. I also noticed the post about the ikea one, lol. What always happens with me is that I try to find cheap alternatives for the proper thing which always ends in disaster and I end up buying the proper thing in the end anyway.

I am slowly learning to actually just buy the right product first time round... (must be an age thing).

Being a Scottish tight **** doesn't help, it has taken years of mental training to reprogram my head!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

If you struggle with clearance between wheel and arch line (slammed Zafira) then a flat long reach wheel brush would work well, I use this one its flat and fits in very tight gaps

https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/trade-quality-ultra-plush-xtra-reach-wheel-brush-552980530

If your looking for Microfiber then I have also braugh these from China I will be using them on my wheels, not arch but nothing stopping you

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32968226965.html


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

I use Ikea dish brushes, they last an absolute age and are £1


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

I use a go easy brush and it does the job pretty well, I like to foam the arches with either BH autofoam Qtechniq Citrus or BH surfex HD. Another good shout is the Klin Korean Green monster cloth it is fantastic for cleaning arches.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Mitch8 said:


> I use this one
> 
> https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/go-ez-brush-by-ez-detail


Me too:thumb:,it's a superb brush for the inner arch.SJ.


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

I also use the EZ detail brush very good bit of kit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Looks like the EZ Detail Go Brush needs adding to my collection, thanks guys.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^^^^^^and another for ^^^^^^^^:thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Am I the only one using the Adams fender brush ?


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Rian said:


> If you struggle with clearance between wheel and arch line (slammed Zafira) then a flat long reach wheel brush would work well, I use this one its flat and fits in very tight gaps
> 
> https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/trade-quality-ultra-plush-xtra-reach-wheel-brush-552980530
> 
> ...


Thanks for that suggestion! I've been looking for something to get in between arch and tyre on a lowered car for sometime 🍺


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

I use the vikan long handled brush but as my motor is lowered and it's a bit of a pain to get inbetween the wheel and arch i think i'll be looking to get either the Go Ez Brush or the cheaper copy from europarts.

Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Mac- said:


> I use Ikea dish brushes, they last an absolute age and are £1


They are very good for tyres, I find the head is too small for arches...


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

I find they're enough after a jet washing just to get in the nooks and crannies.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Thought I would conclude this thread. I ordered a Go EZ Brush and am delighted to confirm it does an excellent job of cleaning the inner arches, just what I was after.

Thanks folks.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5605862&postcount=1710


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I have carpet style inner liners use ikea brush 50p

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/antagen-dish-washing-brush-assorted-colours-20233961/


----------

